# Amplificador stk-461 (hacer potencia)



## chrisfx (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola gente tengo este stk-461 y quiero hacer una potencia con el.. quisiera saber si tiene algun diagrama.. como para armarlo.. este integrado lo usaba un amplificador groundig y sonabaa muy bien.. ahora quiero hacer uno con este ya que es el unico de potencia q tengo y dispongo de varios trafos para hacerlo!


----------



## maximoss3500 (Jun 30, 2011)

buscale el datashee en internet en el sale el diagrama......
saludos


----------



## chrisfx (Jun 30, 2011)

maximoss3500 dijo:


> buscale el datashee en internet en el sale el diagrama......
> saludos





http://english.electronica-pt.com/db/audio-ic.php?ref=STK&page=332

Hola gracias por contestar.. ahi esta el diagrama, algun programa para chequear si funciona?


----------



## Tavo (Jun 30, 2011)

chrisfx dijo:


> ahi esta el diagrama, algun programa para chequear si funciona?


Que más querés chequear si es un integrado!! Toda la circuitería está adentro!! 

Es simple, se arma la placa, se monta el chip. Si no funciona, a revisar pistas o componentes mal colocados, y como última opción revisar el integrado.

*No es mucha ciencia, es un integrado.*

Saludos.


----------



## chrisfx (Jun 30, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Que más querés chequear si es un integrado!! Toda la circuitería está adentro!!
> 
> Es simple, se arma la placa, se monta el chip. Si no funciona, a revisar pistas o componentes mal colocados, y como última opción revisar el integrado.
> 
> ...



Me refiero a los componentes, si esta todo en orden porq lo voy a hacer.. Queria saber si esta bien el diagrama


----------

